# Tsunami Airwave



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Tsunami Airwave spinning rod. I am thinking of purchasing one in a 9 ft. version for tossing lures. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

May do better in the Open forum.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*some body had one*

last weekend at the AI Spring Fling ... might have been KMW .. not sure ... they said they liked it though


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Air wave*

I have the ten foot paired with an okuma eipixor 40 and to tell the truth it is one great plugging rod, and it throws 2-6 bait fishing real nice. Think I can get rid of about half a dozen eight foot rods etc that I have been hanging on to. Really like it.... salt


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

surfchunker that was me.

I have a 12 foot and it's great. Feels really light and responsive... it's paired with a Diawa Emcast + 5500 and for a beginner (me) it's a joy to cast.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Imma Hoe but damn....*

I dont have every rod on the market!!!! LOL

Surf Chunker when are you planning another trip out?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*kmw21230 & GhostCrab*

KMW I'm headin south in 8 days .... a week of chasing Cobia's ... wish I couple go to CHP and chase flatties ... next trip your way will probably be in July ... June is a busy month ... might be able to get in a 1 day or two somewhere that way 

GhostCrab ... was it you or Seasalt who had the telescoping hotdog/marshmallow forks ... I picked up 2 last night for the tackle box


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It was SeaSalt and yeah they are useful. Good luck on your trip and I am looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tsunami Airwave 12 Foot*

I've been thinking about getting the 12 foot casting model. I think it is rated to 7 oz. How does it compair to others. I have an RS1569, an OM Heavy, OM Light and an LDX Breakaway (among too many others ). How does its loadability compair to any of these I have? The 1569 is hard for me to load, and the LDX is easy and will throw the crap out of 5n bait with an ABU Rocket. Any comments would be appreciated.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

The Airwave now comes in casting model? Do you have a link to the specs?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I maybe wrong...*



Espresso said:


> The Airwave now comes in casting model? Do you have a link to the specs?


...I went back to the links I have and it seems that they are all spinning     ! I guess that took care of my little HO moment! 

Bill


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*airware*

Yep all spinning..... for now.....LOL,,,, would imagine it wont be long before a casting model makes it's appearance......salt


----------

